# Warning to Halifax Customers



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

(Please, I don't want another bank wars thread.)

Anyone who's with the Halifax, take a look at your account. Apparently they are reviewing overdrafts, I opened my online banking yesterday to find they'd changed it without telling me first. Spent a good 20 mins on the phone so I think they know I'm not happy.

As it happens they had turned mine up not down, but I'm still really not pleased that they think they can change things without informing me first.


Just a heads up to you all,
David.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Happened to me too, they reduced mine from £1000 to £750 without informing me.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

They'd put mine up fro £100 to £950 - Almost a months pay!

I guess it's not a problem but the fact they did it without telling me is what I don't like.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Halifax are a big bunch of gimps anyway.I had a childrens account with them from ages 5-11 which the buggers shut even though I had £58 in it.They said "it was shut due to inactivity" Yet I have an old account with an other building society with the last activity being in 1983 by my Dad which is still open.

I tell a fib it was 1987 and the Anglia building society.Which is now Nationwide and it is still open.Although I bet the 4.47 in it is still only worth about a tenner.Even after 23 years!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

RoverIain said:


> Halifax are a big bunch of gimps anyway.I had a childrens account with them from ages 5-11 which the buggers shut even though I had £58 in it.They said "it was shut due to inactivity"


I always thought this was normal practice. However, the money is still yours and you should be able to withdraw it, with interest.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah i had natwest close mine due to no activity , get in there and moan you can claim it back . i did

cant let em keep your money mate


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

The reviews will be annual and if you look in your terms and conditions which you agreed to when you opened the product you will see that they are allowed to do this.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Phisp said:


> I always thought this was normal practice. However, the money is still yours and you should be able to withdraw it, with interest.


We had a go at them about it when we found out.Which was a few years ago when I found the old paying in book.They finally apologised and offered me £50 of Asda vouchers.Rather than bugger about toing and froing with phone calls I said ok.It just seems odd they shut accounts after a briefer period of inactivity than other places.I mean that Anglia account I have is still open.Probably on a lower percent of interest but is still available.And the last pay in on that account was 1987 whereas the Halifax one was atleast 4 years after that.


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

Mine went from £100 to £1500 out of the blue!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ wtf :lol:

hate the way im getting charged £1 a day at the minute by them, i only have a £600 overdraft but always go in it each month for a while...


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I had a similar issue with my Natwest account many years ago. Twice, they added an overdfaft to my account without asking or informing me. It was already in place when I found out. Both times I was straight on the phone to cancel it and complain that I hadn't asked/wanted it. With something like this, I was more annoyed that I wasn't consulted or asked if I would like to have the option of an overdraft, they just did it. 
It was all easily dealt with though.

I was also aked once if I would be interested in changing the account. At the time I said I would be happy to receive further information, but then found they actually changed my account, to which they took a charge. I complained and said I hadn't authorised the change. Again it was changed back and dealt with without any fuss, but just a frustration at the time.

Chris.


----------

